# Lancaster Instantograph



## Dany (Feb 5, 2018)

I recently bought a  Lancaster Instantograph camera (quarter plate) at a very very low price. You will understand why by looking at the photo I made when back home.






I removed every single brass fitting and cleaned it. I also cleaned the varnished wood parts. The diaphragm was stuck and corroded but now it closes and opens smoothly. 
Now the camera looks like this:





Well, the easiest part is done. 
Now, I have to replace the bellows (repairing the existing one is rather impossible as it falls into pieces when manipulated).
Making a new one is possible (tutorials exist on the net) but the right material is hard to find and I feel any way that I will not be capable to do it.
I hope to possibly find a replacement in one of the vintage camera collectors sales in my country.
Keep your fingers crossed for me......


----------



## jcdeboever (Feb 5, 2018)

Dany said:


> I recently bought a  Lancaster Instantograph camera (quarter plate) at a very very low price. You will understand why by looking at the photo I made when back home.
> 
> View attachment 153303
> 
> ...


Try contacting the guy at Certo6 he replaces a lot of bellows on folders. He may be able to help you locate the material. The guys name is Jurgen. He will respond . Home


----------



## smoke665 (Feb 5, 2018)

First off, what a find! I've been thinking lately of building a 4x5 monorail, in viewing the tutorials fabricating the bellows doesn't appear that difficult, especially if you have anything left of the old one to use as a pattern. What was the difficulty in finding the material?


----------



## Dany (Feb 5, 2018)

The materials that may be found to buid a replacement bellows often produce an aspect too "modern" (new) to the bellows when in place inside an old camera . I have seen many of such replaced bellows and I may feel each time that it was not an original at the first sight.
Many thanks to Jcdeboever for the link. I will look at it.


----------



## webestang64 (Feb 5, 2018)

Such a beautiful camera. Wish you luck finding the right material for the bellows.


----------



## smoke665 (Feb 5, 2018)

Dany said:


> The materials that may be found to buid a replacement bellows often produce an aspect too "modern" (new) to the bellows when in place inside an old camera . I have seen many of such replaced bellows and I may feel each time that it was not an original at the first sight.
> Many thanks to Jcdeboever for the link. I will look at it.



By this I am assuming that you mean the material itself would not be age appropriate for a camera of this age? I would think that about any material, you use would fall in that category. Possibly a thin leather, but I would think bulk would be another consideration. Curious to see what you settle on.


----------



## vin88 (Feb 5, 2018)

good show


----------



## Dany (Feb 7, 2018)

An advertiement dated 1899 showing a similar camera.....


----------



## vin88 (Feb 7, 2018)

good show.    do you shoot any of these beauties?  vin


----------



## Dany (Feb 8, 2018)

vin88 said:


> good show.    do you shoot any of these beauties?  vin



Not often, Old things, like men, deserve some rest after retirement.
Thanks to Expresso2x for the link
My camera is from the first variation of Instantograph produced by Lancaster from 1888 to circa 1890.
At this time the shutters were often sold as an option by different makers and were designed to be installed at the front end of the lens.
These shutters are now extremely scarce and it is therefore very difficult to buy one to complete this kind of camera


----------



## Dany (Feb 13, 2018)

Of course....If you may load the camera with a five ISO orthochromatic film to be in the mood of the time


----------



## vin88 (Feb 13, 2018)

lens cap for a shutter.?  still useable today and the pin hole camera, but that is not the point.   1/10 speed is on  most vintage cameras.  digital cameras often have a problem with battery or computer failure.  vin


----------



## espresso2x (Feb 13, 2018)

Dany said:


> Of course....If you may load the camera with a five ISO orthochromatic film to be in the mood of the time



A 10 stop grad with the lens stopped down could give a 30sec-1 minute exposure using normal speed 'film' in daylight.


----------



## IanG (Feb 28, 2018)

The shutters are easy to find, I have over 50 Thornton Pickard and similar roller blind shutter as well as other front mounting shutters, including a Le Mignon made in PFrance   I'm just restoring a huge post WWII Gitzo, Paris, front mounting studio shutter with flash sync.

Those bellow would be easy to make, it's an easy size to work with.

This was my first restoration:











Thought I'd better add be careful buying TP and similar roller blind shutters.  There were two versions front mounting and "Between lens" ie between the lens and lens board.

The Between lens type can't be used front mounted, many "Front mounting" ones have badly damaged cases because they've later been used between the lens & lens board but the front panel that would have faced the subject is thin and splits.




This is the "Snapshot" version.

Have fun

Ian


----------



## Dany (Mar 9, 2018)

Amazing work IanG !
Concerning the bellows, it seems that you switched from original square corners to truncated ones.


----------



## IanG (Mar 15, 2018)

Dany said:


> Amazing work IanG !
> Concerning the bellows, it seems that you switched from original square corners to truncated ones.



Yes, I might go back to square corners for that camera, actually the manufacturers of that Quarter plate Victo Houghton Ltd switched from square corners as can be seen here with my Houghton Duchess.







Houghton cameras were made by various companies they owned, field cameras mostly by Butcher.  I have quite a few Houghton, Butcher etc field cameras as well as SLRs.

Ian


----------



## Dany (Mar 15, 2018)

Very nice item !
Houghton and associated/merged companies created some very attractive camera . I have no "wood and brass" camera from this manufacturer" but only three modest models. The one I prefer is the Ensignette No2.


----------



## vintagesnaps (Mar 15, 2018)

I love these vintage cameras. The restoration work by both you Dany and by Ian is beautifully done.


----------



## Dany (Jun 24, 2022)

I finally found a replacement bellow for my Instantograph.
It has been easier to install than to find


----------



## webestang64 (Jun 24, 2022)

Stunning piece!


----------

